
Health Implications of Reconnecting the Human Body to Earth's Surface Electrons - gprasanth
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3265077/
======
gardenfelder
Pay attention to author affiliations, and note same authors on related papers.
Not saying that's necessarily problematic; just a caution.

